# Do you think that this V is a mix?



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

He's a recent rescue by the Sato group. There's something about him that's not Vizsla, but I'm not sure. Too long nose, or is that the camera too close? What?

Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He looks too brown and the head is a bit different. Almost looks like a V/Weim mix or something.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you put your finger on it Eins...
He looks very Weimy to me!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a pic of my Weimaraner, Greta, check out the nose shape, and ears...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> Here is a pic of my Weimaraner, Greta, check out the nose shape, and ears...


Oh, yeah ... it's the same nose, for sure. The rescue's ears are smaller than your Weim's, but the placement is similar.

I think you guys are right. How do you think that the weim genes might affect him?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They're both continental pointers, so similar prey drive, versatility, and energy levels. He might be a tad larger than a typical V and I've heard weims have a greater tendency towards separation anxiety. I'm sure he's an absolute sweetheart though. My girl always gets on well with weims. Are you considering adopting him?

p.s. love the pic of Greta in the flowers!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> ... Are you considering adopting him? ...


We are considering it. I've sent an application to Sato - you don't even get to see the dog until you're approved. And we certainly would like a little more information - all we know is that one picture.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That is a strange set-up. Not so much not getting to see him, but that they don't have a write-up on his temperament and behavior. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think they would only want approved people visiting with the dogs. Its easy to get attached, when you think they might be getting to come home with you. It probably cuts down on the heartache and hurt feelings.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> That is a strange set-up. Not so much not getting to see him, but that they don't have a write-up on his temperament and behavior. Fingers crossed for you!


He was posted on Facebook, which seems to a medium for them to announce dogs, but not describe them. Their own website has more complete descriptions, but still not as much as we'd like. He was just on his way to their sanctuary so it's still too early to be getting a behavioral evaluation.

These dogs have literally been dumped & the rescuers have zero background on them. That does make it a lot more of a crap shoot & we are going to be cautious.

I'll post as I know more, for the curious.

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I would think they would only want approved people visiting with the dogs. Its easy to get attached, when you think they might be getting to come home with you. It probably cuts down on the heartache and hurt feelings.


That's right. And would cut down on the traffic from people "just looking". They know the visitors are more serious if they've filled out an application.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Do you think that this V is a mix? Follow up*

I hadn't heard anything from the Sato group, after having submitted an application for Billie, so I emailed them. Their response was that it might take 2 months to process him. And that they had received a lot of applications for him.

I dunno, but I think if I was running that organization, I would process the dog first, then announce his availability. Maybe there's some sense to the way that they do it, but I don't see it.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My first thought was Vizsla/Greyhound, just by the musculature and the long snout.


----------

